# Caesar's Creek Fish and Bait August



## sethmtraut (Aug 4, 2014)

I am new to fishing Caesar's Creek coming down from previously fishing Alum as my home lake. I was wondering what type of fish is the most common to target? What else is in the lake to target? What bait lures work best and is this a morning evening only lake or can you fish during the day as well? Thanks for your feedback for this rookie angler! Looking forward to learning from all of you.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Every time I've been there, I've caught walleye, bass, crappie, and some catfish using night crawlers,
Crank baits, spinners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sethmtraut (Aug 4, 2014)

What time of day do you normally go? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Usually early mornings me and my dad take the boat out before all the big speed boats get there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

It's good to see you young Rookies working things out together.At C.C.Lake,try around the Big Island also called Walker's Island.Good for Bass,Crappie,Saugeye,and Catfish.You'll have to fish it a few times to get a feel for what's where.Then there is Lucky's Beach.Oh what a place.A roadbed,beach,underwater springs and some Big boulders.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

I've never fished on that side of the lake. It's a haul. I usually fish the stump area near the dam and do extremely well. I'm definitely gonna take my kayak out to the island some day though 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

Roscoe, were exactly is "Lucky's Beach?"


----------



## extra_medium (Jun 21, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. 



Dan


----------



## celton (Aug 19, 2014)

They were pulling water yesterday and I tore 'em up. One was 4+ lbs.


----------



## celton (Aug 19, 2014)

I need 2 posts before I can post pics...


----------



## celton (Aug 19, 2014)

Here are the pics from yesterday's trip. Caught 5 keepers.


----------



## Pontiac (Jun 17, 2014)

Do you keep them or throw them back just wondering as you keep calling them keepers


----------



## celton (Aug 19, 2014)

Pontiac said:


> Do you keep them or throw them back just wondering as you keep calling them keepers


I'm only using the term "Keepers" as it refers to size. I always throw them back. I enjoy catching them too much to not throw them back. 

The only time I use the live-well is for a tournaments.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Celton
I think you have the exact boat that I do (and same color). Is that a Ranger 461VS?


----------



## celton (Aug 19, 2014)

fishknife said:


> Celton
> I think you have the exact boat that I do (and same color). Is that a Ranger 461VS?



I wish I had a 461VS. Nice boat! I have an R72 Sport.


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

I enjoy bass fillets on occasion


----------

